# Finally.. after much work : Here it is.



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

My very own fish forum, please feel welcome to join  i want to make it a fun place for ya'll to chill out.
I need some moderators soon, etc...come along AND join, please!
http://fishfanatic.proboards51.com/


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Good luck with your forum. But I have to say after reading a few of your last posts I dont think it will fly until you tone down your harshness and become willing to give people useful answers instead of just saying they are stupid or have made mistakes. That is why they have come to places like this. To get help and try and learn from their mistakes. Not to be told they are stupid.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't tell people they are stupid, i tell them NOT to be idiotic.. it's not my fault there are so many trolls who come on to forums, pretending to be interested in fish.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

That is what will break a good forum. You need to reevaluate the word troll. If someone honestly does not know somthing and is asking how to handle the situation they are not a troll. Just because someone made a mistake and did not do research before starting a project does not mean they are idiotic. If that were the case I could call you idiotic for starting a forum before researching how to treat people.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

nice i already joined lol


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

looks alright but I like here better and you've been too rude to make me want to join.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

How am i rude? You don't even know me...


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

lol .................


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You have posted over 100 times that is more than enough to get to know someone and how they treat others.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

lol - posting '100 times' is not enough to know me. You don't know anything about me - most of my posts are giving advice and congratulated people, not telling you my biography/


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Ill just chalk your attitude up to your age and lack of human interaction. This news article covers things pretty well for someone your age.

http://www.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=1&click_id=31&art_id=qw1126268468399B252


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

We don't need to know your "biography" to be able to judge your attitude and personality. If you're being rude or snappy on a forum, where people don't know you, how else are we supposed to percieve you? If you are a nice, friendly, helpful, and polite person, then show it instead of being rude and hurtful. Not knowing any of us is not an excuse for poor behavior. One should always conduct one's self with dignity and kindness. If you want people to think highly of you, be willing and helpful, honest, kind, and generous. If you want people to think lowly of you, use degrading words and post rude, hurtful posts. Even one word can make a post hurtful.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Chazwick said:


> most of my posts are giving advice and congratulated people



yeah and I'm a pink flying monkey


I don't need to know you to know how you have been acting. I don't care to have your biography, I just know you have been rude to a lot of people.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Want the truth, since you've been rude to everyone here who has tried giving you constructive criticism?? And I will tell you this regardless of the fact that you are only 14.

*Your forum colors are horrid

*I won't register to a site that asks me to register before I can see the "main page". Many hacker sites do this, to get your personal info. It's considered poor taste to require someone to register before being able to view the site. After all, this isn't a pay site or private organization.

*The overall layout is very "cookie cutter" in that its format is so similar to many other forums.

Rudeness is frowned upon. So is promoting your forum on another forum. I don't think putting the forums URL in your signature is a bad thing (I do this), and even promoting ones Web site in general isn't a bad thing... but in your case, you don't have one - I don't think?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i have to agree with these guys. You have been pretty rude and used some inappropriate language


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Lydia said:


> yeah and I'm a pink flying monkey
> 
> 
> I don't need to know you to know how you have been acting. I don't care to have your biography, I just know you have been rude to a lot of people.


WOW thats totally awsome your a pink flying monkey maybe thats why you havn't ever posted a pic 
JK I was just trying to brighten everyones day


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL guppyart!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes, I do have to agree too, Chazwick, you've become too big for your boots.
Try either getting boots that fit, or grow into your boots. You're lucky I didn't take your "name calling" (although you don't think so) business any further.
At times I've noticed you've even tried challenging me. 
Anyway, good luck with your site, I'm sure it'll be far better than this one.
Cichlid Man.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

okay wow you have been pretty rude in a lot of places. in one post you said that you only started a few months ago with fish. so what makes you such an expert that you can make fun of newbies and call them stupid. what gives you authority to decide who is dumb and not? i think you should be nicer


----------

